# iPhone X is here;)



## Nichia! (Sep 12, 2017)

Just showed up on apple YouTube channel it's seems great 

https://youtu.be/mW6hFttt_KE


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 12, 2017)

Nichia! said:


> Just showed up on apple YouTube channel it's seems great
> 
> https://youtu.be/mW6hFttt_KE



$1,000!!! Exsqueeze me! :shakehead 

~ Chance who only purchases refurbished iPhones.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 12, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> $1,000!!! Exsqueeze me! :shakehead



OLED Retina display + stainless steel case, a grand is about right..


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 12, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> $1,000!!! Exsqueeze me! :shakehead
> 
> ~ Chance who only purchases refurbished iPhones.



As much as $1500.

Rush talked about it before it arrived. Apparently going to be a limited run of a million and for iPhones, that aint many... 

The 8 has my interest.


----------



## ven (Sep 12, 2017)

Well no doubt my next phone will be of a fruit flavour. In fact I think I have had apple pretty much from the start. Had a Samsung once and was not impressed......remember the pixon.....1st 8mp camera. Battery gave in within 6hrs, went back and apple it was.

Had the 6 plus and now 7 plus and really like them, it will be a plus but not sure what model. I know I won't pay crazy for stuff that is a novelty(no matter how cool at 1st).


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 12, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> OLED Retina display + stainless steel case, a grand is about right..



Cocaine was once God's way of telling people they made too much money. Now it's a $1,000 iPhone X. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 12, 2017)

But you can't fawn at the idea of a stainless HiCRI flashlight and then laugh at a stainless OLED phone..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 12, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> But you can't fawn at the idea of a stainless HiCRI flashlight and then laugh at a stainless OLED phone..



....... You make an interesting point.  

~ CG


----------



## kj2 (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## ven (Sep 14, 2017)

At that price i will happily take neither


----------



## markr6 (Sep 14, 2017)

The size increase from the 5 to the 6 was substantial, says my pockets. I assume the 8 is bigger than the 6? Any increase over the 6 is just too big for me. At that point, I'm gonna have to throw in the towel. Not sure what I'll do then.







p.s. I just checked and surprisingly the 6 and 8 are pretty much the same size and weight (few grams, fraction of a mm). I'm in when the time comes


----------



## kj2 (Sep 14, 2017)

ven said:


> At that price i will happily take neither


I paid €800 for my Samsung S8. That hurt! before I'd the Nexus 6P, which was somewhere around €600. 
No way, I would pay €650-700+ again for a phone. I wonder what Google will do with their new Pixel that will launch 4 Oct.


----------



## xdayv (Sep 14, 2017)

ven said:


> At that price i will happily take neither


How many custom lights can we get out of it?


----------



## ven (Sep 14, 2017)

xdayv said:


> How many custom lights can we get out of it?




There has to be 2 or 3 nice customs in there......................

I do like a decent phone as it helps pass the time(tbh when it rings it annoys me :laughing: ) . So a larger screen like the 7 plus works well for me, surfing etc which passes time. Phone prices are crazy, more so in the last couple of years when you can get a nice laptop and 55" TV for the price of an X!


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 14, 2017)

markr6 said:


> I just checked and surprisingly the 6 and 8 are pretty much the same size and weight (few grams, fraction of a mm). I'm in when the time comes



The X is the same size format as 6/8, 30+ grams weightier thanks to steel though. 

I would prefer the X be the same size as the Pluses just for the battery; I didn't think I'd want to carry the larger format until I got used to the runtime and display..


----------



## markr6 (Sep 14, 2017)

They got rid of that "perfect" 128GB size 

I have that in the 6S and it's great. More than I need, but doesn't hurt to have some breathing room. 256GB I cannot justify.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 14, 2017)

Because it's down to Cloud people vs "I store everything on my phone" folk. Downloaded movies and songs make up nearly all my phone space, turns out 2,000+ photos is only ~3GB.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 14, 2017)

5.95GB for 1105 photos on mine. I think they vary depending on certain aspects of the photo, HDR, etc. Even after some movies and music I'm still only half full, but that's on 128GB. 64GB won't do it for me.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Sep 14, 2017)

I always buy the one with smallest capacity. All the photos and video are backed up automatically with Google Photos - you can choose between full resolution (paid, 100 GB costs 2$/month, or 1 TB is 10$/month) or slightly compressed resolution (not really noticeable) which is for free and unlimited. I can access the pictures from anywhere and anytime. And I won't loose anything if I should loose my phone.


----------



## martinaee (Sep 14, 2017)

1000-1500 dollars? That's a big NOPE!

I'm sure it's nice (I don't even like certain design aspects of it), but for that amount of money you can get so many other things AND a really nice smartphone. The value proposition here is not good in my opinion. If you have the money I guess you can get whatever you want though.

I guess these days a big smartphone can basically act as a full computer (sort of) for certain people if you supplement it with things like a Bluetooth keyboard and what not. But even that is for very light work. I don't know though. Even then what you're actually getting for 1000 dollars (or way more) seems a bit shallow. You can get a really powerful unlocked Android smartphone these days for 200-250 bucks. Oh and it's Apple so you can't even put a big supplementary micro SD card in it because... Apple. 

This Iphone is shiny though so there's that!


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 14, 2017)

I don't think apple is looking to make the X as a huge-mungous block buster, but instead a limited edition tenth anniversary type of thing. A celebration of just how far things have progressed since iPhone 1. 

It also seems to be a trial balloon aimed at a certain audience, and not the masses.

Apparently unlike most iPhones the X will take a lot longer to build each one... like only a few hundred a month versus the usual thousands per month. 

Will it be a flop? Probably not. Being available in 50 countries, there's probably plenty of folks who'll buy it. 

It seems at the 'kick off' demonstration it did exactly what it was supposed to do... lock out.
Apparently several people had tried to get the phone that to turn on using their face and it was set to recognize that poor fellow who ended up embarrassed... and only him. By the time somebody handed it to him it had placed itself into a safe mode. So when you read how it failed at the big shin-dig that's why. 

I'm an android user who aint bothered by the $1000-1500 price tag one bit. I just prefer android stuff.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 14, 2017)

martinaee said:


> I guess these days a big smartphone can basically act as a full computer
> You can get a really powerful unlocked Android smartphone
> it's Apple so you can't even put a big supplementary micro SD card in it because... Apple.



These are the comments section points from a decade ago; the smartphone killed the desktop, only programmers were anxious about the walled garden, iCloud opened in 2011. It's an OLED display and cameras with depth recognition, dude don't get a Dell..

And no one is paying attention to the fact that *the Apple Watch now has LTE*, which when paired with Airpods means you can take a phone call, check your mail, have Siri send some texts, all _without having a rectangular thing in your hand at all_.


----------



## martinaee (Sep 14, 2017)

For sure. I mean, I'll always have to have (and want to have) a much more capable full-fledged PC style computer just because it's so much more user oriented for actually creating and being productive, but I definitely do think there are people out there these days who could get by with just having a really nice smartphone. For just "consuming" content a nice tablet or phone definitely does most things.

I think smartphones and big tablets "killed" PCs for certain types of users for sure.


----------



## blah9 (Sep 16, 2017)

I have the iPhone 7 so I'm not going to upgrade anytime soon. However, I'm also not super excited for unlocking using the face recognition feature of the X yet. Even if it is more secure and is plenty fast I don't see how it could compare to the fact that with TouchID you can unlock your phone before it's even fully out of your pocket. By the time the phone is anywhere near my face it is ready to go with TouchID.

I guess if it's instantaneous then maybe there won't be much of a delay when you start to look at the phone so it won't matter too much, but we'll see. The other issue is that to close an app there is now a gesture, right? That also sounds a little less reliable than just hitting the home button to close apps. Maybe it will end up being a great system so I'll wait and see, but right now I have some doubts about it being a better system.


----------



## BazzH (Sep 16, 2017)

Not only is it nog enough of an upgrade for my current iPhone. They sell it here for more than 1300 EU, cheating us out on more than 300 EU for nothing. Theft.😡


----------



## ven (Sep 16, 2017)

With all this talk i have looked a bit closer to the 8plus and X..............i would be telling fibs if i said they dont appeal. Like the design of the X but still cant see me investing that kind of money. The contract I am on can be upgraded at anytime, basically just pay off the phone(not the talk/data). As i change my mind at times like the wind, i cant rule out this year................would say unlikely as pretty happy with the 7+. 

The face recognition looks cool and no doubt will grow over time to be awesome! The way you control the emoji's is a novelty but hey...........small minds n all :laughing:

I can just see myself gurning to unlock my phone:duh2: 

See what the 8s+ will be like next year...............better deal on the 8+ as well by then


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 16, 2017)

I recently purchased a refurbished 6S for the sum of $366. ..... Drops the mic and walks off stage. 

Seriously though, for me anyhow, paying for and carrying a $1,200 phone is nuts! I liken it to carrying a $2,000 sidearm when a $500 one will do. Or a $5,000 watch, or a $200 pair of jeans, or $300 for sunglasses. etc. etc. 

The only exception is my B.O.S.S. 70. But it's still pretty reserved when compared to a Tri-V. Oh, btw, my 60 year old eyes like the real estate of the 6S, but my hands and pockets miss the size of the 5S.

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 16, 2017)

^^ My prescription glasses have $500 lenses in $14 frames. But I typically keep the same strength prescription for a few years. 
I bought some plastic lenses to replace a 15 year old pair with glass lenses when I needed bi-focals and they talked me into nano this and mega that. The cost came to $350 with frames. Well in my job dust is normal. I noted they were dusty and wiped 'em off using my old faithful t-shirt mode. MISTAKE!! $350 glasses ruined the first day I had them. 
Well I went around with those spider-web'd lenses for about a year and decided to go back to glass. There are only a couple of companies doing glass anymore. One was a Canadian company that uses Karl Zeiss glass. And they have a computer operated method of doing the tranistion from near to far... all the way to the outter edges. Amazing once I got used to it. Now the reason for the $14 frame was because it was the only frame the place had that I liked. I bought 3 of the same frame in case the one I wear breaks. 6 or so years later I still wipe them with a t-shirt and except for a slight knick in one of the lenses they are still scratch-less. Money well spent in my view.


So the other day this lady says she's going to buy her husband an X so that while he is sleeping she can hold it over his face to unlock it and check his texts n stuff... 

So X owners... if you're cheating on your partner and own an X, sleep with a ski mask on...


----------



## nbp (Sep 16, 2017)

Nah they said a sleeping face won't unlock it actually. But who knows?

I got the 7 when it came out last year so I have at least a year until I upgrade again. It's a business writeoff for me at least. At that point maybe my dad will have killed my old 6 I passed down to him and will need my 7. Lol


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 16, 2017)

nbp said:


> Nah they said a sleeping face won't unlock it actually. But who knows?



The other day a noted iPhone expert said the thing has like 3000 sensors or points or something, so it is apparently pretty good at not falling for a fake (yet anyway)


----------



## ven (Sep 16, 2017)

Depends on the face ya pullin mr fixer:naughty:
Bet ya could nick my X :laughing:


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 16, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> The other day a noted iPhone expert said the thing has like 3000 sensors or points or something, so it is apparently pretty good at not falling for a fake (yet anyway)



It knows when your eyes are open or closed, the animojis reveal that:


----------



## aginthelaw (Sep 16, 2017)

if I had to choose i'd pick a tk45 tain ti over this any day


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 16, 2017)

ven said:


> Depends on the face ya pullin mr fixer:naughty:
> Bet ya could nick my X :laughing:



Laughed out loud.  Not many guys could pull off the man-chain, but it looks good on you. :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 16, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> It knows when your eyes are open or closed, the animojis reveal that:


 
The fox needs some eyebrows. :laughing:

~ CG


----------



## ven (Sep 16, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Laughed out loud.  Not many guys could pull off the man-chain, but it looks good on you. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ Chance



Had to look back to see ................:laughing: Takes a brave man to take a pic like that...............especially when your daughter is asking why your doing it!


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 16, 2017)

I will likely upgrade from the 7Plus to the 8Plus. I use it for work. In fact, I use it so much, I have to have a charger on my desk and a sometimes, one of those cases with the battery built in. The X just doesn't seem like it is for me. I am not particularly excited about the facial unlock stuff. I will wait to see how well it works. I really like the finger print. But, time will tell. 

As a gift to me, my wife got me the AirPods for Christmas. I was not a fan of them and actually said, I would not buy them plus they are way too expensive. They seemed to easy to loose and I thought the charging of the batteries would be a pain. But the batteries seem to go a great time.
Well, I can say after several months of heavy use, I freaking love them and I would never go back to wired ones. For me, they are pretty amazing. The sound is great (to me). Amazingly good for what they are actually. My hearing isn't all that good (too many gun discharges  & outdoor tools). So I can't really tell the difference in super expensive headphones and cheap ones. 
They even work great in a convertible or boat at speed. I am talking about using the microphone while on the phone. I can use them in a vehicle with the top down at speed and people can't tell I am driving. The ultimate hands free for me. Hands free in a convertible in the past has been a pain. 

So, I have also held off on buying a Apple Watch. The first version wasn't water resistant, the Second was water resistant, but you still had to have your phone all the time. This new option of the watch using cellular data sounds perfect for my use. I pre ordered one the other day. I am pretty excited to try it out. We shall see.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 16, 2017)

I want my watch to _show_ me what time it is... perhaps even what day it is...

But to tell me whose on the phone, 'you've got mail' or how far I've walked today.... no thanks. Hell, I have half of that stuff turned off on my smartphone. 
I tried the finger print thing, but that made me miss my flip phone with it's actual keypad all-the-more. 

Yet a smart phone has me using a regular computer a lot less often. If motorola comes out with a projector key board and tweaks the 'movie projector' for the moto series I may not even need my laptop.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 16, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> I want my watch to _show_ me what time it is... perhaps even what day it is...
> 
> But to tell me whose on the phone, 'you've got mail' or how far I've walked today.... no thanks. Hell, I have half of that stuff turned off on my smartphone.
> I tried the finger print thing, but that made me miss my flip phone with it's actual keypad all-the-more.
> ...



The Watch means you can leave your house without the phone, something you definitely can't do with your phone.

You're way too excited about those Moto add-ons; I'll admit that the projector would be pretty badass in a small cafeteria table situation at work during a lull, but short of that I can't think of a use for it. But the key to watching movies with a phone is earphones, the full-on theater sound is all there..


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 16, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> The Watch means you can leave your house without the phone, something you definitely can't do with your phone.
> 
> You're way too excited about those Moto add-ons; I'll admit that the projector would be pretty badass in a small cafeteria table situation at work during a lull, but short of that I can't think of a use for it. But the key to watching movies with a phone is earphones, the full-on theater sound is all there..



You got your likes, I got mine.

Get off of my cloud


----------



## RedLED (Sep 17, 2017)

Is the facial recognition version? Never! Apple will build a huge data base of people's likeness, who knows what will become of what will become of that, and all a Cop has to do is point it at you, and their in, as they will do it no doubt. That's why the fingerprint version failed, and never worked that well. You want a combination to unlock your phone. 

You would be insane to use a facial recognation system to unlock a phone. 

Remember, you have no rights, this, your image, becomes the exclusive and direct intellectual property of Apple. Try suing them, they have skyscrapers full floors of lawlyers on Park Ave. not necessarily well dressed ones, but of course they went to Princeton, Harvard, Yale. A law degree does not come with Impeccable taste and the best Italian ties and French shoes, like a lowley photojournalist, but they bite hard! 

Also, I am so sick of the CEO with the headset pacing up and down the stage, like a tiger, announcing the greatness of the new product... and the geek crowd cheering it on ,even they know it is nothing! I loved it that this one failed in from of everyone, I hate Applegooglefacebookandroid more and more everyday. 

I have no social media presence, at all, and this is the only forum I go to. My next phone is going to be an old Motorola flip phone star something, I had one years ago, just a phone. 


I really, really miss the 70's and 80's! And the 90' in the 1990's, if you did not make a fortune then, you won't for...who knows when? Andy Grove and Craig Barrett (look them up if you don't know who they are) the guy's who founded intel told me it will be 300 years before we see anything like the internet appear for people to prosper. And these guys were prehaps the greatest minds which led the Information Age. I compare it to the Railroad, that was like 200 years ago, but it built the United States, no railroad, not much of a country today. And, the internet moved it from there. However, the railroad did not keep track of your comings and goings. 

Best, 

RL


----------



## RedLED (Sep 17, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> The Watch means you can leave your house without the phone, something you definitely can't do with your phone.
> 
> You're way too excited about those Moto add-ons; I'll admit that the projector would be pretty badass in a small cafeteria table situation at work during a lull, but short of that I can't think of a use for it. But the key to watching movies with a phone is earphones, the full-on theater sound is all there..


I am not giving up my Rolex collection, especially my gold Day Date, for a cheap-ugly-good-for-a-year-you-can't-keep-it-clean. Apple watch! Digital watches went out with powered wigs. You want a nice watch, that is the watch of commoners.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 17, 2017)

RedLED said:


> I am not giving up my Rolex collection, especially my gold Day Date, for a cheap-ugly-good-for-a-year-you-can't-keep-it-clean. Apple watch! Digital watches went out with powered wigs. You want a nice watch, that is the watch of commoners.



In my world RED the only Rolex watches are owned by drug dealers or they are fakes. Lots of Rolax watches around here. lol. 

But the fabled Hamilton or perhaps a classic Bulova are often seen on the wrist of those at the top of the food chain in my world. 

Generally the majority of apples are in a fruit bowl and smart watches are strapped to the wrist of people wearing spandex that is waaaaaaaay to small for their corn fed frames. (Or well tan'd lawyers wearing wrinkled Matlock suits and Panama Jack hats)

My company encourages fitness in exchange for discount insurance premuims, and I'm all over that... but my little monitor rides in a trouser pocket since in my view it's nobodys business how many steps I took today. My wife wore a smart watch for about 6 months but decided she prefers her old Bradley Mickey Mouse watch and time away from all things internet. 

Now a couple of coworkers have mentioned acquiring an Apple X and asked my opinion. When I tell them about the potential for intelligence gathering you mentioned RED it'll probably fall on deaf ears. It's going to be a great device no doubt, and I'll enjoy getting to play with them whenever they arrive, but all the techies I know are saying the 8 plus is the way to go if you want an Apple phone. The Android geeks are sticking with the Samsung S8 and not opting for the Note 8, and many still miss the "Blackberry".

I read some 10 years ago that by now the smartphones would replace personal computers. The prediction was that there'd be virtual screens and keyboards. It's why I gave a Moto Z a try. I never had a minutes trouble with past Motorola devices and like carrying a fairly thin chunk of alluminum with gorilla glass on the front. To be able to couple another battery to it and only be about as thick as my former HTC with an urban otter box case was a plus. And perhaps Motorola will opt for the virtual stuff I read about in Popular Science back when.


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 17, 2017)

How big are these, the displays of 8, x etc. I miss big phones, but have to carry a tiny one, that barely fits in my pocket with the biggest most shock resistant case they make so I don't break it. Otherwise the bigger the better. 6" plus I can use as a tablet replacement.

A sleeping finger can unlock phones now.

What if I told you, you were participating in social media, right now?


----------



## ven (Sep 17, 2017)

I thought the displays are the same as previous models,4.7 and 5.5" . The x appears to use all the screen(no home button)with the design, so no loses to boarders etc.


----------



## Modernflame (Sep 17, 2017)

I don't pass judgement on the manner in which other people spend their money. I'm just struggling to understand the logic behind this device. It seems that the main selling point is facial recognition technology. 

Does this sophisticated apparatus do anything besides unlock the phone? I paid $50 for my iPhone 5 about four years ago and I set a passcode when I want to lock it. It's not hard to enter a four digit passcode. Why pay $1000 to $1500 for a phone that recognizes your face? Just to avoid the strenuous effort of tapping four numbers?

Or do people find Animojis to be life altering?


----------



## gunga (Sep 17, 2017)

I like the idea of the x but I don't think I'll bite. I'm pretty happy with my 6s so likely will go for an 8 (really 7s) when my contract is up in 8 months. 

For the money id rather get an 8 and a watch.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 17, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> I don't pass judgement on the manner in which other people spend their money. I'm just struggling to understand the logic behind this device.



Stainless steel frame, OLED display (better-than-Retina on a phone,) wireless charging, larger battery, and the facial recognition can also be used in conjunction with the camera to produce artificial lighting that follows the contours of your face, a camera that creates its own light.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 17, 2017)

leon2245 said:


> How big are these, the displays of 8, x etc. I miss big phones, but have to carry a tiny one, that barely fits in my pocket with the biggest most shock resistant case they make so I don't break it. Otherwise the bigger the better. 6" plus I can use as a tablet replacement.
> 
> *A sleeping finger can unlock phones now.
> *
> ...



So can a severed one.... just saying. 

~ Chance


----------



## nbp (Sep 17, 2017)

If someone needs to get into your phone that badly, you have bigger issues - a severed finger might be the least of your worries!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 17, 2017)

nbp said:


> If someone needs to get into your phone that badly, you have bigger issues - a severed finger might be the least of your worries!



Typed by a man with ten digits.  

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 17, 2017)

nbp said:


> If someone needs to get into your phone that badly, you have bigger issues - a severed finger might be the least of your worries!



Lorraina Bobbit comes to mind...


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 17, 2017)

Don't forget that the FBI was unable to open the San Bernardino terrorist's iPhone, and ended up paying nearly a million dollars to a shadowy hacker group who could only crack that particular older model and operating system. The concerns about the Internet of Things are valid, but Apple is still the creator of the personal vault that literally cannot be opened by anyone else regardless of circumstances..


----------



## xdayv (Sep 17, 2017)

can the facial recognition be disabled in lieu of a passcode?


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 17, 2017)

xdayv said:


> can the facial recognition be disabled in lieu of a passcode?



Yes, and it can be disabled on-the-fly; pressing the volume and power buttons together instantly disables facial recognition and requires the passcode, similar to how the SOS trick disables Touch ID on current iPhones. 

You must present your fingerprint to unlock a Touch ID phone when instructed by a warrant, however the passcode is covered by the Fifth Amendment and you cannot be made to produce it by any means. Truly the vault that cannot be opened


----------



## RedLED (Sep 17, 2017)

Yes, I remember reading that, you can use a pass code. However, all a Cop has to do is point it at you and they are in your phone. PLus, the generation of today will change the photos all the time, and Apple will have an amazing data base of people's images. I forget how many you need to get a match on facial recognition software , but, I just do not understand why you would want to in lock your phone in this manner. 

Maybe this technology to be used to gain access to a room in a building that is secure, however, that is internally controlled, well until it is hacked!

I do like Apple because they would not assist the FBI in the San Bernardino attacks, but I do not believe the FBI or the NSA did not crack its codes. I truly believe that was a false story that they used dark underground hackers to do it. 

The finger print thing thing is no good either. In my job I had a hig level project that used my thumb print, and pass code. Well one day is was just gone, and when I asked, they said it did not work and was a massive security breach. Pass code only needed from then. And this was big time security, not the local storeage lockers.


----------



## RedLED (Sep 17, 2017)

Have to go no more down time here in LA.


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 17, 2017)

A footnote to the thing about putting the code in your phone, I don't use a simple 4 digit. I use something like a 8 digit. I read somewhere that 8 plus is much harder to Brute Force break. Not sure why I would ever need that, but I do it. 
Red, I hear ya on the Rolex. They are nice. Bought my first one in 1997 from Floyd & Green Jewelers in Aiken SC. (SS Sub with date). Now, I actually own 4. One for each of the kids when I die. lol However, none of them will play/stream my music.


----------



## nbp (Sep 17, 2017)

Ummm, probably 98% of all iPhones have at least one selfie of the owner of the phone stored on them. If Apple wanted to collect pics of phone owners they could have started doing that years ago. I really don't think this introduces some great new invasion of privacy by providing previously inaccessible information. Furthermore, password protected online accounts of all kinds are hacked all the time. I don't know if they are inherently more secure than facial recognition. Most people use a code that means something to them and is easy to remember. With some basic data hunting it's probably easier to figure out your 4 digit code than to steal your face.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 17, 2017)

Str8stroke said:


> I use something like a 8 digit. I read somewhere that 8 plus is much harder to Brute Force break.





nbp said:


> With some basic data hunting it's probably easier to figure out your 4 digit code than to steal your face.



The phone requires more wait time after each successive incorrect guess, and the phone locks completely after 10 attempts, meaning the data inside is lost forever. If the FBI can't break 4 digits, you're safe.


----------



## nbp (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm aware of that also as I've had three iphones. While that feature will keep out your little brother, I'm not convinced the US govt. cannot get into a smartphone. I haven't done much reading on that situation, but I kinda agree with Red on that.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 17, 2017)

If you gone into a Wal Mart or other box store chances are good you went past a traffic cam somewhere near that has your face already. 

Banks, interstates... they are all over the place these days in the US. 

As I've said before I work on interstates and we advise a traffic group about anything altering traffic. One day I walked over to the woods on a nature break when my phone rings. It was them calling me to say a guy cutting a peice of guardrail post with a saw had caught the nearby grass on fire. I asked "howthehell you know that?" She responded that while I was at the woods edge they were watching me and saw the grass was on fire... to this day I have no idea where that camera is. It's on a bridge disguised as a street light is all she'd tell me. 

So Apple and Google may use your face to predict which laundry soap you'll buy or whose shirt you'll wear, but the face recognize thing would only add to the database many of us are already in. Valid point though... that it can be used in that manner. 

I did some work in a 1 traffic signal town last year and that signal uses cameras to decide whose turn it is to go and when. Now looking in the signal cabinet at a monitor with a cheesey display one cannot make out faces in cars but the data is beamed via fiber optic and/or wirelessly to a big data collecting base run by the state and payed for by the feds... so in that little town of a few thousand folks every motorist passing through that intersection is on candid camera.... everywhere cameras dictate the cycles of traffic signals.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 17, 2017)

nbp said:


> I'm aware of that also as I've had three iphones. While that feature will keep out your little brother, I'm not convinced the US govt. cannot get into a smartphone. I haven't done much reading on that situation, but I kinda agree with Red on that.



By request.


----------



## nbp (Sep 17, 2017)

Right, I recall that they had these "hackers" do it but who really knows? As no useful info came from it we don't know. True or not, it's a good story. People who felt the phone should be hacked for national security would feel safe and warm and fuzzy knowing Big Brother is looking out for them, and those who are paranoid and afraid the govt. can get into their phones at will feel warm and safe and fuzzy knowing they could only get into this one model with the help of hackers as the govt. didn't have the know how to do it themselves. Win/win for FBI.  Anyways, I am way off topic so I'll moderate myself here. Haha


----------



## nbp (Sep 18, 2017)

Here's a CBS news article that indicates that X's face templates are stored locally and not transmitted to Apple or stored in the cloud. I saw the same thing in an NPR article so it seems factual. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cb...cognition-technology-raises-privacy-concerns/


----------



## RedLED (Sep 18, 2017)

Finally finished for the night. What a joke this even this has become. At home in Beverly Hills. Still nice. Tomorrow the desert!!!


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 25, 2017)

I never buy electronics when first introduced. I wait for the inevitable problems such as bend gate with the 6. A few of my friends have bent 6s so it is real. LOL! The 6s on the other hand is a much better phone. Maybe when there is a X (S) or after some months but not now. Not for me anyways.


----------



## martinaee (Sep 26, 2017)

I have an older Iphone 4s, but even on a newer model would only ever want to use a code that locks out after several attempts anyway. It takes, what, a second to unlock when you do it all the time.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 1, 2017)

Last night I'm listening to random AM radio while working on my laptop when this computer tech talk show comes on.
Kinda fitting I thought... anyway the guy was talking about this X thing and how sooooooo many people are saying 
"$1000?:shakehead." 

Then he mentioned that cellphones have always been expensive but we paid like 30% in a contract deal and the rest was subsidized by the carrier. He spoke of one guy phone Sony/Erickson saying "those apple phones are $600... nobody is going to pay $600" when the iPhone was first introduced... then they were $700 and so on. And he spoke of people not thinking twice about paying $850 for a new Samsung. 

Turns out this guy still uses an iPhone 4 and Windows XP. lol.


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 7, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> The phone requires more wait time after each successive incorrect guess, and the phone locks completely after 10 attempts, meaning the data inside is lost forever. If the FBI can't break 4 digits, you're safe.



As I understand it... they bypassed that feature by copying the non volatile memory into a software version of the phone. They somehow made a virtual iphone. That let them electronically enter the unlock codes without worrying about the reset nor the time delay.

Quite clever.

Dan


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 11, 2017)

I like my phone it was 130bucks came with finger print sensor 6 inch screen and 2 cameras on rear


----------



## Glenn7 (Oct 29, 2017)

So how many of you guys bought the x?


----------



## Lebkuecher (Oct 29, 2017)

Glenn7 said:


> So how many of you guys bought the x?



I have one on the way. Upgrading from a 6S so hopefully the larger screen will be a little easier on the eyes. I'm not one who normally upgrades every years even though I work in the industry but I will say it was a hard choice as to spend the extra money for the X. I probably would have just kept the 6s if the only upgrade option was the 8. The Samsung Note 8 was very tempting but having the Apple Watch 3 pretty much locks me into Apple.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi Leb, I think you're going to love it.  

~ Cg


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 29, 2017)

Lebkuecher said:


> I probably would have just kept the 6s if the only upgrade option was the 8. The Samsung Note 8 was very tempting but having the Apple Watch 3 pretty much locks me into Apple.



Why the X over the 8 plus?


----------



## Stoneking (Oct 29, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> Why the X over the 8 plus?



For me it’s screen size and Face ID. Touch ID is the absolute worst for me, my work makes my fingerprints hard for it to read. I would’ve been happy if they kept the 4 digit password, but unfortunately that’s not even an option.
Should see mine in a couple weeks, hopefully!


----------



## don.gwapo (Oct 29, 2017)

I will buy another iPhone when the camera will sit plush on the body, but for now I'm satisfied with my 6 plus.


----------



## Lebkuecher (Oct 30, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hi Leb, I think you're going to love it.
> 
> ~ Cg



Hi Chauncey, I hope so!



StarHalo said:


> Why the X over the 8 plus?



Stoneking hit on some of the reasons but for me one of the biggest reasons is the Plus just feels to big in my hand when I hold it. The camera features (Not Specs) is another reason to consider the X as well as the difference in screen quality.


----------



## Tejasandre (Oct 30, 2017)

I ordered one. Won’t see till December


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 30, 2017)

Was not aware; The X screen is larger than the 8+:


----------



## Stoneking (Oct 30, 2017)

5.8” OLED display playing both Blade Runner and Blade Runner 2049 whenever and wherever I want!! Man, I can’t wait! I might watch 2049 an unhealthy amount of times!!
Now if only James Cameron would hurry up with The Abyss Blu-Ray...


----------



## ven (Oct 31, 2017)

Thats what sways me over the 8 StarHalo, however i am very happy being able to resist so far as pretty content(and use to) the 7+ so far....................i must resist! :laughing:


----------



## markr6 (Oct 31, 2017)

The 6s size is pushing it for me. When they finally get away from that size as the "smallest" version, I'll need to start carrying a man purse.


----------



## ven (Oct 31, 2017)

markr6 said:


> The 6s size is pushing it for me. When they finally get away from that size as the "smallest" version, I'll need to start carrying a man purse.



The X is not that much bigger in form, just the whole of the phone front is the screen size..............So no reason for you not to get one

The 8+ is pointless for me, not enough benefits for me over my 7+ so if i do plunge, it will be the X


----------



## markr6 (Oct 31, 2017)

ven said:


> The X is not that much bigger in form, just the whole of the phone front is the screen size..............So no reason for you not to get one
> 
> The 8+ is pointless for me, not enough benefits for me over my 7+ so if i do plunge, it will be the X



I'll have to see what's going on next October. That's when my 2-year contract resets and I get a deal (usually $99-$199 for the current iPhone)


----------



## ven (Oct 31, 2017)

markr6 said:


> I'll have to see what's going on next October. That's when my 2-year contract resets and I get a deal (usually $99-$199 for the current iPhone)



My contract is with o2, last couple of years they introduced a contract thats split in 2. Basically, 1 is phone, 2 is the air time. Can upgrade anytime, just pay the phone off. So for example , phone is £20 and talk time is £20=£40pm. After 12m of a 2yr contract with 12m left, 12x£40=£480 would be the normal contract amount to pay. Now its 12x£20 =£240 . So a big difference, considering you can get more than that for the phone anyway! But what gets me is the cost goes up each time. My bills are around £50 combined, the 8 comes in at around £60 and no doubt the X will be £70 or £80pm. Just too much imo........I have noticed a 3yr contract now some are doing(not sure how long this has been an option). But 36m does seem a lifetime to have a phone these days..............heck 6m is!!!! 

Just had a look now on o2 and from £29.99 up front and £77pm................ So not far off guessing ..............not sure i want/need it that much tbh. Thats a zebralight a month!!!! 

Then Madison(11) is telling me "daddy my contract is up soon" so another one to sort out next year.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 31, 2017)

markr6 said:


> The 6s size is pushing it for me. When they finally get away from that size as the "smallest" version, I'll need to start carrying a man purse.



My experience and thinking as well. The 5S was Goldilocks; had to switch when she started acting up. My first thought holding the 6S; this one is too big. 

~ Cg


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 31, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> My experience and thinking as well. The 5S was Goldilocks; had to switch when she started acting up. My first thought holding the 6S; this one is too big.



But browse the internet for a few minutes on a Plus and then try going back to any other size. And Plus means plus-size battery..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 31, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> But browse the internet for a few minutes on a Plus and then try going back to any other size. And Plus means plus-size battery..



 Yep! The 6S battery is totally subpar. :thumbsdow 

~ Cg


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 31, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Yep! The 6S battery is totally subpar. :thumbsdow



And the 6 is old enough that you may be experiencing some age; go to Settings-Battery, see if you get this message:


----------



## NoNotAgain (Oct 31, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> And the 6 is old enough that you may be experiencing some age; go to Settings-Battery, see if you get this message:



My Dad's iPhone 6 has had a external battery for most of its life. Two weeks ago he started experiencing some issues. Usually they're old man issues, but this time when I looked at the phone, I noticed that the screen was raised up in the middle. 

The prismatic cell was swollen to 4 times the original battery thickness. 

Off the the ifixit website for a battery kit consisting of the battery, adhesive strips and required tools. Delivery from west coast to east coast was about a week due to the new transportation restrictions on lithium ion batteries. 20 minutes later, a new battery was installed and phone being run down to calibrate the power meter. 

Much cheaper than a new phone. His phone never threw the replace battery message.


----------



## Krumbbs1976 (Oct 31, 2017)

Forget face id man.. if it recognizes your face as fast as they say in all the videos then its going to be very easy for someone to pick up your phone at a bar while you're talking to someone else.. say hey.. you turn around and boom its open! They walk away into the crowd ordering stuff that you have on Amazon purchase with one click ( change address and same-day delivery) and three blocks later they throw your phone into some bushes. If you're pretty intoxicated you're probably not going to think about reporting your phone till the next morning let alone Amazon.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 31, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> And the 6 is old enough that you may be experiencing some age; go to Settings-Battery, see if you get this message:



I've only had the 6 for a few months. It's a T-Mobile refurb, so the battery should be new. I checked. No notice. Thank you for the heads-up though. 

As you stated, more screen -more better. I just don't feel comfortable sitting on it when it's in my rear jeans pocket. The 5 was unnoticeable there. The big difference for me is one hand operation. Just not as easy with the larger 6.

~ Cg


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 31, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> As you stated, more screen -more better. I just don't feel comfortable sitting on it when it's in my rear jeans pocket. The 5 was unnoticeable there. The big difference for me is one hand operation. Just not as easy with the larger 6.



I don't buy pants that don't have the cell pocket anymore; if a pants manufacturer in 2017 doesn't know about cell phones yet, they don't deserve the business. Lots of excellent dri-fit golf slacks/shorts options that look better and are more comfortable than jeans anyway..



Krumbbs1976 said:


> Forget face id man.. if it recognizes your face as fast as they say in all the videos then its going to be very easy for someone to pick up your phone at a bar while you're talking to someone else.. say hey.. you turn around and boom its open! They walk away into the crowd ordering stuff that you have on Amazon purchase with one click ( change address and same-day delivery) and three blocks later they throw your phone into some bushes. If you're pretty intoxicated you're probably not going to think about reporting your phone till the next morning let alone Amazon.



This sounds pretty intoxicated..


----------



## Nichia! (Oct 31, 2017)

Hello X

https://youtu.be/l0DoQYGZt8M


----------



## martinaee (Nov 2, 2017)

Do the newer/upcoming Iphones still have batteries that are easily user-replaceable? I use an "old" Iphone 4S that was used by multiple people before me. My wife actually used it then we thought it died so we got her a 2016 Moto G4 (great cheap-ish Android phone). I found iFixit online and through them got a 4S battery replacement kit. Now works amazingly. Over the years though I've heard Apple has made it harder and harder for people to actually service their own products. Can users easily replace batteries in the newer Iphones? I should say it wasn't "easy" to replace the 4S battery. I did have to use tools and getting the battery which is glued into the inside of the case was kinda nerve wracking. I don't think a complete klutz or newb afraid of electronics should attempt it.

I don't like the Apple desktop environment (OSX I guess) but have to admit I do like the Iphones and Ipads. My wife uses one of the 12 inch Ipad pros for her work and it's amazing. I love putting photography work on that screen. It's like having almost-4K sharp back-lit photos in the palm of your hand.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Nov 2, 2017)

Apple has never designed and produced a phone that allows for the user to replace the battery. 

Since you already know of ifixit, if you purchase a battery kit from them, they supply all the tools required to replace the battery. 

The videos give you a good idea as how to replace the battery, but don't expect the adhesive strips to give up without a fight. 

After installing a couple batteries in iPhone 5's, I mask at least half the length of the adhesive strip with scotch tape so that subsequent replacements are easier. 

I looked at the iPad battery replacement videos, and I won't attempt replacement due to screen breakage.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 2, 2017)

NoNotAgain said:


> Apple has never designed and produced a phone that allows for the user to replace the battery.



That's one thing I hate. I use an external battery pack to charge which works, but a separate battery would be great. I was a bit envious on a backpacking trip when my friend pulled out some cheap spare batteries for his Samsung phone. Pop a new one in and get on with it. Back up to 100% in 10 seconds.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Nov 2, 2017)

markr6 said:


> That's one thing I hate. I use an external battery pack to charge which works, but a separate battery would be great. I was a bit envious on a backpacking trip when my friend pulled out some cheap spare batteries for his Samsung phone. Pop a new one in and get on with it. Back up to 100% in 10 seconds.



Mark, the problem with most smart phones is that they require much more power than can be reliably passed through a friction battery connection. The battery contacts are the weak link and get worked pretty hard, plus there are people that complain of how thick a phone has gotten, and the water resistance.

I also use a booster pack on my iPhone. When I'm going to be away from mains or USB power for longer than 10 hours of so, I carry a Milwaukee Tools battery pack and the USB power adapter sold for the heated jackets. With that in place, I've got a 4 amp hour, 10 cell 18650 battery which to run and charge my phone from.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 2, 2017)

NoNotAgain said:


> Mark, the problem with most smart phones is that they require much more power than can be reliably passed through a friction battery connection. The battery contacts are the weak link and get worked pretty hard



Never would have thought of that! I'm OK with the external packs, especially since they're so cheap now. Even the good brands. And only 4 extra ounces while backpacking doesn't hurt at all.


----------



## Lebkuecher (Nov 3, 2017)

UPS delivered the IPhone 10 today and first impressions are very good. The screen is beautiful and the phone responds instantly. It will take a little time getting used to not having a home button but having the extra screen real estate is worth the learning curve. Probable the most striking aspect so far is when I hold the 6s next to the 10 the amount of additional screen space is amazing yet if you turn the phones around just looking at the backs the phones look so close in terms of overall size. The 10 is slightly wider which for me makes it easier to type. I am constantly hitting the wrong key when typing on the 6s. Face ID is pretty cool and there is no lag, it is almost instantaneous. So far I really like the 10 but I am just now starting to use it.


----------



## blah9 (Nov 3, 2017)

Nice, thanks for your review! I'll definitely be following along to see people's opinions as more people try it out.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 3, 2017)

Lebkuecher said:


> So far I really like the 10 but I am just now starting to use it.



Send an animoji already..


----------



## martinaee (Nov 4, 2017)

Well this apparently already happened to someone who bought an Iphone X. Not sure if real or for internet fame, but still sucks:

https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/7am3ev/999_disaster/


----------



## Lebkuecher (Nov 4, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> Send an animoji already..



LOL not the reason I bought the 10 but they are a lot of fun to play with.

BTW I didn't mention it earlier but the two speakers produce a excellent sound for a cell phone.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 14, 2017)

(iPhone X Plus 2018, 3D face map front + back 2019 )


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 15, 2017)

Just heard on the news that the facial recognition software failed, by allowing a 10-year boy to access his Mom's phone.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 15, 2017)

Hmm... he must be a chip off the old block. 

~ Cg


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm gettin' an X!! Personally an apple aint my thing, but my company struck up a deal with them a few years ago and we all got 5s's. Nice phone, decent camera and good voice clarity. Good enough but... 
They updated something or other in their cyber system so I can no longer email photos with the 5s. 

As a consultant, sometimes the client wants a photo and they want it quick.... and the company bosses decided we need new phones because of it. Today I was asked "which one you want?", and to me for a work phone the smaller the better. And being the overall body is smaller than the 8 the boss said "ok" when I explained that. 

Cool. But heck, I'm still learning things the 5s can do...


----------



## Lebkuecher (Nov 15, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> They updated something or other in their cyber system so I can no longer email photos with the 5s.



I am not aware of any issue with the 5s emailing photos via Apple OS, are you working with sensitive or classified material?


----------



## ven (Nov 16, 2017)

Good choice mr fixer, i am sure i will get an X when i decide to upgrade.........when is the question though! It will not be an 8 anyway as no point from a 7+, but with the X actually being a smaller phone than my 7+ yet larger screen(as all screen), it makes the choice easy for me personally(big screen=easier for my eyes to see)


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 16, 2017)

Lebkuecher said:


> I am not aware of any issue with the 5s emailing photos via Apple OS, are you working with sensitive or classified material?



Apparently they are in the eyes of my companies cyber something or other. They used to send just fine through a personal address added to the phones, but that was nixed too. "Ah-ah-ah-no-no-no...violates security protocol"... :tsk:


----------



## NoNotAgain (Nov 16, 2017)

Lebkuecher said:


> I am not aware of any issue with the 5s emailing photos via Apple OS, are you working with sensitive or classified material?



One of my friends works for a property management company. He also has issues with his iPhone 5s sending photo attachments that last month, they phased in the iPhone 7+. 

Attachments would fall into the outgoing box, requiring a second attempt to send. 

It's not a new problem as a lot of IT managers are dealing with the problem.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 21, 2017)

Turns out you can get a 50% charge in 30 minutes on your new iPhone if you happen to have a laptop brick and a USB-C-to-Lightning cable laying around, according to Gizmodo:


----------



## Tejasandre (Nov 21, 2017)

Get my x on Monday. Supposedly


----------



## Lebkuecher (Nov 21, 2017)

What I do not get is why Apple can’t bring a simple accessory like the Apple wireless charger to market at the same time as the wireless chargeable phones. Most wireless chargers will work with the IPhones capable of being wirelessly charged but none of the third party wireless chargers will work with the Apple Watch. Only the Apple charging pad will do both but will not be available in till sometime in 2018.


----------



## Krumbbs1976 (Jan 31, 2018)

The iPhone x the beginning of the end LOL turns out they didn't sell too well!


----------



## markr6 (Jan 31, 2018)

Krumbbs1976 said:


> The iPhone x the beginning of the end LOL turns out they didn't sell too well!



Yeah, they're cutting production by about half for that reason. I'm not surprised.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 31, 2018)

What do you expect for a $1k+ phone?


----------



## markr6 (Jan 31, 2018)

this_is_nascar said:


> What do you expect for a $1k+ phone?



I have a great answer, but it's just too un-family-friendy to post here.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 1, 2018)

markr6 said:


> I have a great answer, but it's just too un-family-friendy to post here.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 3, 2018)

Guys

The X is a limited production item. 
Plus Apple cuts back on production this time every year.

I have no skin in the game aside from my job saying we're getting some later this year. But it seems like at about this time every year tech bloggers announce the demise of Apple soon.


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 3, 2018)

The X is the exotic limited-production supercar made by the everyday car company, it gets you into the showroom so you can buy the lesser model, and it gets everyone talking about that company and their products; most of the people complaining in this thread probably wouldn't have said anything before, but the X got them talking - it worked.


----------



## markr6 (Feb 5, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Guys
> 
> The X is a limited production item.
> Plus Apple cuts back on production this time every year.
> ...



I think the point was that it was cut from original plans, based on sales figures.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 5, 2018)

StarHalo said:


> The X is the exotic limited-production supercar made by the everyday car company, it gets you into the showroom so you can buy the lesser model, and it gets everyone talking about that company and their products; most of the people complaining in this thread probably wouldn't have said anything before, but the X got them talking - it worked.



I buy that car 3-5 years later for 40% off.


----------



## ven (Aug 5, 2018)

Coming from the 7plus(excellent phone) I was kind of a little dubious at first. But I am really enjoying the X ,pretty neat and the face rec works better than expected. Can always add a home button easy enough if prefer to keep some things we have got use to ,over the last decade!

Its been a bad month, Madison dropped her new iPhone in the pond, then her second a week later got left on holiday. 1st place we stopped it went missing, 3hrs total travel and searching with (won’t)find my phone, 2 phones within a week gone!. 

What at I don’t like is no full stop on keyboard as I type,need to click the 123 for it. Then screen is narrower than the 7 plus, of course longer. Like the full screen though and 4K 60fps option. I don’t like the way you get rid of open apps, swipe up and hold, then press hold on one to bring up a red X to then close. Swiping up was far easier, apparently to be addressed in next update . I do like the smaller size though, tad bigger than 6/7 yet smaller than the plus with larger screen(in length anyway). 

As as with great success, an otter box prada case is looking after it. It lasted 2yrs on my plus, and very good protection.(touch wood).


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 15, 2019)

StarHalo said:


> You must present your fingerprint to unlock a Touch ID phone when instructed by a warrant, however the passcode is covered by the Fifth Amendment and you cannot be made to produce it by any means. Truly the vault that cannot be opened



Update: A federal judge in California has ruled that law enforcement can’t compel a suspect to unlock their phone with a fingerprint or face recognition. This would mean _any_ means to access your phone is covered by the Fifth Amendment, but it will of course remain only a precedent/a gray area until federal courts rule on it.


----------



## alpg88 (Jan 15, 2019)

got my xr few weeks ago, like everything except 2 things, face id, and size. i can't find a pouch that fits it inside life proof case, and i really miss finger id, face id does not always recognizes me when in a hat. however it has no problem doing so when i wear sunglasses


----------



## Dynapoints (Jan 15, 2019)

I have had mine for a little over a year since they first came out. I hate face ID. The touch ID was so much faster and more sure. It never failed and never had a delay.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 15, 2019)

missis has an iPhone XR. 
I have a nokia 5210 from 2003.
:-(


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 15, 2019)

I purchased an 8 a few months back. Nice phone / no complaints.  

~ Chance


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jan 16, 2019)

I got my iPhone X on a Black Friday sale. I went with the 256GB version because I intend to use it for the rest of college. There’s really no need to upgrade every couple years now. Coming from the iPhone 6s 32GB, the difference really feels like night and day. My 6s would run out of battery frequently, and I’d be stuck charging it a couple times a day. I even purchased a Mophie battery case to offset the issue. It’d also crash randomly at the worst possible times such as when I’d need to look up directions while driving. 

The battery on the iPhone X easily lasts me a whole day. The camera is much better, and everything feels more streamlined overall. I miss Touch ID somewhat, but it didn’t always work when my hands were sweaty, and I’d have to manually plug in my password. Disadvantage of Face ID is if you’re wearing a hoodie or something that obscures your face, and it won’t recognize ya. There’s definitely trade-offs, but the larger screen size as a result of Face ID is also a big plus for me. I do wish the overall size of the phone was a bit smaller though.

I also like that the iPhone X is water-resistant. I had a Lifeproof or something on my iPhone 6s for the longest time for fear of it getting wet. Now I run with a Mous Limitless case in Aramid Carbon Fiber. Awesome drop protection, slim, and looks great to boot. Overall, very pleased with my decision to upgrade!





[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

I think this is when I had a plastic screen protector. I liked it, but it also got oily way too quick, and didn't feel quite like real glass. I've since replaced it with a second glass screen protector. I already shattered my first one when the edge smacked against a metal bed frame


----------



## martinaee (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm really hoping Apple actually makes and sells an Iphone SE 2 soon.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 26, 2019)

Drop protection should mean avoiding the drop altogether (my XS Max + Ringke transparent smoke silicone case + Birch lanyard; I would have completely destroyed my previous phone at least twice if not for a similar setup, but because it was unscathed, it knocked a third of the price off this phone)


----------

